# Canning over a wood fire



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Today was my favorite canning day of the year! We like to cook a little batch of apple butter every fall over the fire and can it over the fire. It was something my grandparents always did and of course you have to make a pan of biscuits to sop up the leftovers with.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

That don't look like left overs...that looks like the first round of sumpin good.

Makes my mouth water.



Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

phideaux said:


> That don't look like left overs...that looks like the first round of sumpin good.
> 
> Makes my mouth water.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! It was such a nice day! Has the cool weather made it over that way yet?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

hashbrown said:


> Thanks! It was such a nice day! Has the cool weather made it over that way yet?


Yes it has,
It was 85 and humid yesterday, then this morning we got a few rain showers, then the front moved thru and it only got up to 60 today,
gonna be real chilly next few days with lows around 40 at night,,

Then they calling back in the 80s by the weekend.

I love fall.

Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

phideaux said:


> Yes it has,
> It was 85 and humid yesterday, then this morning we got a few rain showers, then the front moved thru and it only got up to 60 today,
> gonna be real chilly next few days with lows around 40 at night,,
> 
> ...


I figured your weather had to be about the same.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I believe your about 6 hrs due west of me, 
Near Branson.

You probably got the cold front thru ahead of me .



Jim


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that! Our family tradition was going down the river to collect mayhaw berries. Came home to make jelly with homemade biscuits. The boys still talk about it. You are making memories that will be talked about for many years to come. I love your outdoor kitchen area by the way.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Danil54 said:


> Nothing wrong with that! Our family tradition was going down the river to collect mayhaw berries. Came home to make jelly with homemade biscuits. The boys still talk about it. You are making memories that will be talked about for many years to come. I love your outdoor kitchen area by the way.


Thanks! Thats what its all about! 90% of everything I do is for my sons sake. I know he thinks I'm an old hard ass, he will be one too someday he just doesn't know it yet!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good Hashbrown.

My family food memory is going mushroom hunting after rain around the edges of sugar cane feilds.

We'd come home and make mushrooms in garlic butter on toast.
I still love mushroom hunting and the memories it brings back.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Hashbrown, that whole scene looks awesome. I can smell that butter from here. 

Wife made a bunch here a few weeks ago. just not over an open fire.


----------

